# Bears?



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Have lived on this homestead in NW Oregon for 26 yrs. Have seen ONE bear in all that time, probably because we raise hounds, they stay away. Far away. In the last week have called the hounds off of TWO big blacks while **** hunting pretty close to the house (don't have a bear tag because I NEVER SEE THEM). Neighbors have all reported seeing bears crossing the roads and up on the logging properties. Is it a bear year?


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

OHH, all that sausage and pot roast gettin' away!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

BOOM!!!! BOOM!!!! Hunter sticks, sausage and pepperoni. 

The bears in several areas of Alaska have been procreating like mad for several years. Their predation on moose and caribou calves is devastating in some areas. Lots of twin and triplet cubs.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I NEVER SEE THEM


You won't if they see (or hear or smell) you first.
Bears outside of parks are shy creatures.

I know there are LOTS of bears around here, but I've only SEEN 3 live ones in 10 years, plus a couple of roadkills.

The three I've seen were less than 1/4 mile from my house


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

If you have bear problems..... get some cats. There was a rash of bear breakins at cabins a few years back near mine. 2 cabins were never messed with. The locals checked game trails and every time the bears got close to the cabins with cats, they would go far around. One guy that was constantly having bears around (like on his porch in the middle of the night) got a bag of cat hair from the groomers and hung it in nylons under his cabin. The bears left him alone for many months so he got another bag of fur and tried it again. No bears even though he has dog food in his cabin.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

We have a good family friend that is now a game warden/biologist in southwestern Colorado & has told us that MORE bears need to be shot. They are stunted in growth and just getting to be too many. Instead of seeing a good 6+ft bear, now they are more like 3-4 ft at the biggest & 120lbs the most in weight. There are too many bleeding hearts out there that have stopped bear hunts in areas that need them the most. Most of those bleeding hearts fail to see that they NEED to be hunted to keep the numbers DOWN. They eat out all the food & such, thus stunting the growth of their bodies & increase the numbers which also increases the outbreak for diseases & also starving themselves out.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, they aren't a problem, they won't come near the house. I currently have 13 coonhounds and 5 bloodhounds, ha ha. I could just kick myself for not having a tag though. Haven't had bear since I was a kid. Of course, hunting bear with hounds is not allowed in Oregon - and I wasn't hunting... bears, they just happened to get in the way of the *****. 

BTW, it's an awesome **** year! At least my hounds say it is.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I commonly see black bear during the late summer/early fall season when they forage the fruit trees. They relish such 'raiding' fodder as wild plums, siberian pears, and crabapples. These fruit trees bear usually enough to attract a local, or passing black bear for some easy harvest. They usually will get their fill, coming around early nightfall and gorge (and really crap a lot!), and then come again till they have their fill, or the free fruit is gone. I haven't had any turn beligerent around my stead, usually easy enough to chase them off with some loud threatening sounds and a nagging dog. When the wild blueberry crop fails, such as this year, the bear will appear with more predictable raiding visits, and then move on.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We live in the middle of forest country. There are bears all around us. It is not uncommon for us to see their scat or, on occassion, see one in the yard. 

This bear climbed up on our front porch, threw heavy hand hewn chairs off the porch, and tested the strength of our sliding glass door with his paws.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You won't if they see (or hear or smell) you first.
> Bears outside of parks are shy creatures.
> 
> I know there are LOTS of bears around here, but I've only SEEN 3 live ones in 10 years, plus a couple of roadkills.
> ...


You're not located in the Great Dismal swamp are you? I have friends there and whenever I visit, I see a bear, either dead or alive but I see one.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> You're not located in the Great Dismal swamp are you? I have friends there and whenever I visit, I see a bear, either dead or alive but I see one.


I'm Southwest of there by about 100 miles or so.

I've seen some in that area when hunting or driving through.
It's easier to spot them there because the land is so flat and the views can be long in places.

This bear came from that general area:

http://www.skinnymoose.com/moosedroppings/2009/11/11/massive-black-bear-killed-in-north-carolina/




> The *second all time heaviest bear *in North Carolina was taken this week and most likely the heaviest black bear any hunter in North America will take this year. This bear tipped the scales (certified) at 760 lbs making it the largest bear any hunter has taken while hunting with Conman&#8217;s Guide Service in Creswell North Carolina.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We had a nice big one come in twice and turn over the big trash dumpster at Wallowa Lake 2 weeks ago. There aren't as many berries this year as it was a dry summer. It left huge paw prints in the dust on the dumpster when it turned it over, Fish and wildlife said as big as they had seen in years. They were going to trap it as a nuisance bear but it was shot a week ago....James


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm Southwest of there by about 100 miles or so.
> 
> I've seen some in that area when hunting or driving through.
> It's easier to spot them there because the land is so flat and the views can be long in places.
> ...


 BFF and me had the world record black bear taken in almost our back yard a few years ago.About 6 or 7 miles from where we live.

The current world record black bear, from Craven County, 
North Carolina, weighed 880 lbs.
http://www.americanbear.org/Size.htm 

*YA'll can have my part of the bears* This fellow died a while after the attack from the neck bite.That was one mad bear,watch him after the attack...KINDA GRAPHIC [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcX8yVFGY5A[/ame]


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Cabin Fever said:


> We live in the middle of forest country. There are bears all around us. It is not uncommon for us to see their scat or, on occassion, see one in the yard.
> 
> This bear climbed up on our front porch, threw heavy hand hewn chairs off the porch, and tested the strength of our sliding glass door with his paws.


CF...(I'm playing detective here..."Do you by any chance play the banjo?")


----------

